# 2Nd Batch



## new era (Oct 19, 2011)

Okay everyone, my reds bred again on Friday and the eggs hatched today. I saw that they hatched around 12pm but didn't bother to take them out yet because I saw a whole bunch of eggs still stuck together. Finally got the chance to remove them...11:45pm. They are scatter everywhere so I didn't get a chance to siphon all of them. Didn't get as much as the last batch. Well I did end up getting some peat moss (particles) in my fry tank. Question is, will it harm the fry/wigglers and should I remove it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

why would a plant be bad for them......?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Mixing batches of fry is usually bad, the larger ones will eat the younger ones.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Imo if anything its good for em. Micro algy for em to eat. & where's it say anything about mixing batches?


----------



## new era (Oct 19, 2011)

c_granger21 said:


> Mixing batches of fry is usually bad, the larger ones will eat the younger ones.


I am not mixing the batches together. Lol. That would be crazy though.


----------



## new era (Oct 19, 2011)

Ægir said:


> Mixing batches of fry is usually bad, the larger ones will eat the younger ones.


I am not mixing the batches together. Lol. That would be crazy though.


----------



## new era (Oct 19, 2011)

Here is a video just taken now.

Enjoy!
All comments are welcome.

http://youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/profile?user=yeelthao


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

Look at all those little wigglers







So what are your plans with all these babies?


----------



## new era (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for putting up my video Ks, I already have buyer for the first batch and my family members want some. They already took 50 plus from the first batch when I wasn't home. The buy said if I could provide steady supplies then he will always buy from me. I'm not in for the money, just the love of the sport.


----------



## norgebball (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## new era (Oct 19, 2011)

norgebball said:


> how much u getting per fish? i just had my fry hatch a week and a half ago, and my piranhas laid another batch of eggs 2 nights ago. i was going to charge 1 dollar a fish once they got to dime size, like 3 weeks after hatching


For just a few, $2.50-3 max. The while lot..$2 and under possibly under $1 if I have a lot. At 3 weeks I don't think they are dime size. My first batch should be 3 weeks this coming Friday/Black Friday and they are still pretty small. Maybe just my feeding, I feed them a lot of bbs. Their stomachs are always Orange.


----------



## norgebball (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

never bred piranha but have bred plenty of other type of fish and in that I have learned that typically fry are more enticed to eat if the food offered is live, at least for the first little while.


----------



## new era (Oct 19, 2011)

norgebball said:


> never bred piranha but have bred plenty of other type of fish and in that I have learned that typically fry are more enticed to eat if the food offered is live, at least for the first little while.


Only my second time breeding piranhas and they only eat live food. I'm just worry that my fry won't take bbs anymore. What should i Feed next? Frozen bloodworm?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Twice a day feedings are fine. Can't get a better food for fry & babies that freshly hatched brine.Rbp will eat bbs until 2" easliy if given a chance. Try cyclops,dafnia,bloodworms,ect for next foods. You say they eating powdered pellets but bellies are clear? If bellies are clear they aren't eating. I wouldn't feed powder anything,no flakes either. Can't beat bbs.


----------



## new era (Oct 19, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> Twice a day feedings are fine. Can't get a better food for fry & babies that freshly hatched brine.Rbp will eat bbs until 2" easliy if given a chance. Try cyclops,dafnia,bloodworms,ect for next foods. You say they eating powdered pellets but bellies are clear? If bellies are clear they aren't eating. I wouldn't feed powder anything,no flakes either. Can't beat bbs.


Agree bbs are best until they won't take anymore.


----------

